# OC Big Game Prowler Rod Pod Hatch



## jbs_bama

Does anyone know if they make a Rod Pod Hatch for the Big Game Prowler? I've looked online and have seen mixed reviews. Just wondering what people have done to theirs. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris V

I've never seen them. I personally have never felt the rod pod was in my best interest though so I haven't looked very well.

Are you just wanting storage for the rods or ??


----------



## jbs_bama

I was going to use it to mount different things. What mods have you done to yours?


----------



## Chris V

I have a scotty mount forward of the cup holder on that flat spot. I added a Lowrance mount for my M68C on top of the console hatch cover as well. I don't really store much in that hatch because it just gets soaked anyway. I carry a modified cooler/livewell behind me that has additional rod holders to keep everything behind me and out of the way. Other than that, a smallish tackle box and a piece of pool noodle for extra rigs.


----------



## AndyS

Are you talking about this:









Or this:


----------



## jbs_bama

The second picture with the cup holder and mounting area. I bought it from Academy, and it didn't come with it. It has screws on the sides to attach the straps shown. I'll check with Pensacola Kayak and see if they have them.


----------



## jbs_bama

Well, I'm in luck. I sent an email to Ocean Kayaks customer service asking why they quit selling Rod Pod kits for the Big Game. They replied back that they actually don't sell a Rod Pod Kit for the Big Game, but they sell all of the pieces as parts for one. I was able to order the Rod Pod Hatch "kit" from Ocean Kayak last week, and it came in last night. It is the basic hatch with 2 straps, screws/washers, and a rubber gasket. If anyone out there is looking for Rod Pod kit for the Prowler Big Game pm me, and I can forward you the email they sent back that listed the part #s.


----------



## jbs_bama

Here it is installed.


----------



## Freshmangreen

Hi Bama,
Could you please send me the parts list for the Big Game "Rod Pod Kit" from OC? I am trying to do a Rod Pod upgrade mod on my Scupper Pro, but the Rod Pod lids from the Trident/Tetra are too long. I got the idea here:

http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewtopic.php?p=56605&sid=a04249fb0bc629a31d5bf3d37adaeffd

I think it's a pretty clean and useful mod without having to upgrade boats. Do you remember about how much the "kit" cost you? Thanks in advance for the list. My email is [email protected]. Mahalo.


----------



## jbs_bama

Mahalo,

I just forwarded you the email I got from Ocean Kayak. It has all the part numbers and you'll need. I think it costed around $45 for everything. That included the hatch cover, a rubber gasket, the two straps and screws. That is a really cool mod that they did on that Scupper Pro. Hope everything works for you. 

Justin


----------



## Disco

Chris V said:


> I've never seen them. I personally have never felt the rod pod was in my best interest though so I haven't looked very well.
> 
> Are you just wanting storage for the rods or ??


You sir are crazy lol I have two kayaks. A Cabo that only has the big dry storage wayyyyyyyyyyy up front and a trident 15 with all the bells and whistles including the aforementioned rod pod. 

Whenever I fish in the gulf the rod pod is an absolute must. It adds a level of comfort when entering the water through any kind of breakers and when exiting the water. Ive seen guys roll their kayaks on a 6 inch wave while riding it in and snap off fishing rods in the process. So every time I get in or out everything gets stored in the rod pod. Once its all in there i have no worries at all. Not only for my gear but for my personal safety and the undersea environment. No loss of sunscreen or a random hat into davey jones locker. :thumbsup:

But on the flip side (no pun intended lol) lots of guys kayak fish without a rod pod and are much more successful than I am at actually catching fish!!! Ha Ha!!!


----------



## jumpmaster

This is off topic, but Disco how do you like the Cabo? Would you recommend it as a tandem and sometimes single?
Thanks


----------



## Disco

jumpmaster said:


> This is off topic, but Disco how do you like the Cabo? Would you recommend it as a tandem and sometimes single?
> Thanks


Its a great kayak. Very stable. Ya wanna buy one lol


----------



## jumpmaster

Disco, actually I do want to buy one. I am looking at one this weekend. You want to sell one?


----------



## Disco

I think I would be willing to sell it. Comes with two seats, a paddle and the boat. Shoot me an offer and ill run it by the boss lady aka wife.


----------

